# What should I get...p250 or sp2022



## MidwestBrew

Greetings,

I am new to the forum and this is my first post. I am looking to purchase my first handgun sometime early June. I have shot a myriad of different handguns and have become enamored with Sig Sauer. 

I'm looking for a 9mm and my price range is around $750. I was eying either a p250 or an sp2022.

So what are your guys opinions on these two guns? Do you have a preference? Which do you think I should get?

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Pistolero

Welcome to the forum.  I'd be more inclined to purchase the SP2022 as the controls are laid out in a more user-friendly way. The SigPro series is excellent and would prove to be a freakishly reliable (and sexy) first handgun. The SP also has decock which, on a sig, is really a great feature. You don't have to drop the hammer for anything -for clearing the chamber or for disassembly. Sig has wonderful, innovative firearm engineers in their employ. That's my opinion, fot what it's worth.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The P226 in 9mm is a lot of fun to shoot too. So is the P6/225. There are several Sigs that I'd love to have. Dang things are like crack. You can't have just one.

And if you can find a CPO they are really affordable.


----------



## Growler67

Of the two you listed as your considerations, I would say whichever fits and feels best in your hands. Though the SP will leave your targeted budget line with room for ammo (if you can find any) the P250 may not leave you so much room.

Personally, of ALL the poly frames out there that I have "test driven", I only own one. An SP2022. I didn't like the way the P250 felt to me in direct comparison (same range session and caliber). Different strokes for different folks. What works for me may not be the same for you.


----------



## MidwestBrew

Yeah I am strongly considering the sp2022, I've heard a lot of good things. I also prefer the DA/SA on it, as opposed the the DAO on the p250.


----------



## benzuncle

I looked for a 2022-type model chambered in 357sig but couldn't find one. I have heard some very nice things about the triggers. I also like the aforementioned decocker. All 3 of my Sigs (P220 Compact, P239/357Sig and Mosquito) are DA/SA; I really like that configuration. Good luck to you in your deliberations. Let us know how you fare.


----------



## Supermanwoot

I just bought an SP2022, its a really good buy. I thought I got it for a steal, since its price is much lower than other sigs. The sp2022 is my first handgun also and I think it is a perfect first gun. The controls are improved over other sigs IMO, the field stripping is more like 1911s and HKs, the polymer frame and interchangable grips makes it lighter and customizable, and the price is perfect for a first handgun.

I prefer the SA/DA over the DAO of the p250 so I never even considered one of those. At the range, the sp2022 treated me VERY well compared to every other gun I have shot. 

Cliffs:
I just got the sp2022 as my first handgun
For me it came down to:
1) control layout = much improved over other sig models for me
2) good feel in my hand
3) treated me well on the range, love that SA trigger
4) its a SIG SAUER
5) price was too good to pass up


----------



## MidwestBrew

I saw an SP 2009 in a store last weekend. Whats the difference between that and the 2022?


----------



## Growler67

The SP2009 was the first generation of polymer framed pistols from SiG and came in 9mm only. The next installment came with the SP2340 in .40. The SP2022 is the 2nd generation polymer framed offering replacing both the SP2009 and the SP2340 and comes in the common 3 calibers: 9mm, .357SIG and .40S&W. There were a few refinements in the SiGPro series that led to the SP2022. The SP2009 is a fine pistol in any regard.


----------



## unpecador

MidwestBrew said:


> I saw an SP 2009 in a store last weekend. Whats the difference between that and the 2022?


I don't know exactly all of the "improvements" that have been made to the SP2022 and aside from what has already been mentioned, there are some obvious differences with the exterior of each. I would be happy with either one. :smt023


----------



## B Brazier

have you taken a look at a CPO P226? I got my P226R German model for $525 at Buds, best money I ever spent. Now I have to have a matching P228R German so that is on layaway. WARNING - once you get one Sig, you will have to get more


----------



## TitanCi

isn't the SP2022 made in germany? that's a minor plus. never shot one myself though...


----------



## Supermanwoot

TitanCi said:


> isn't the SP2022 made in germany? that's a minor plus. never shot one myself though...


says "FRAME MADE IN GERMANY" on the frame, then on the slide it says "Sig Sauer Inc. Exeter - NH" so I guess that just the polymer frame is made in germany.

The SP2022 is becoming a popular pick for police departments I am hearing.


----------



## Growler67

More info from a very knowledgable source: http://lundestudio.com/SigProFAQ/


----------



## Big_Bayou_Hooter

*P250??????????*

I can tell you from experience that the P250 in a .45 sucks. It won't hit a target big as a barn door and the trigger sucks too. I've let other guys shoot it too and they can't hit sh*t with it either. Half were police officers.:smt076 I have a Tuurus 1911 .45, Taurus PT845 .45 and my brother has a HI Point .45 and they will make a P250 look like a $2 toy gun.


----------



## maddmatt02

Ive been wondering about the 2022 myself, and from everyones replies here, it looks like its a good choice. never shot one, only shot a a 226 but man that was a sweet gun.


----------



## Supermanwoot

maddmatt02 said:


> Ive been wondering about the 2022 myself, and from everyones replies here, it looks like its a good choice. never shot one, only shot a a 226 but man that was a sweet gun.


The p226 is a REALLY good feeling gun. the sp2022 doesn't feel as good in hand IMO, but the 226 is a full size gun and the 2022 is a compact polymer. It shoots really well, but I'm sure the 226 shoots better. I just went for something smaller and less expensive while still giving the sig "to hell and back" reliability.

sp2022 does the job for me!


----------



## Dougsboy

I had a P250 in .45 cal. and sold it. It was full size and very modular. It performed well at the range but I could never get used to the DAO trigger. The pull was long and heavy. I just purchased a 2022 and have not fired it yet but am positive it will be better than the 250. At least for me. If you're ok with DAO pistols then I would say it's great.


----------



## Viper

I had the same question a couple of months ago. I could either one for $479. The P250 is smaller and easier to carry, but I already have a P-11 for warm weather carry. Also, I was already use to the DA/SA of my P225, so I chose the SP2022, and I'm glad I did. The trigger is great right out of the box, and this has become my favorite gun.


----------



## hunter27

I actually got the 250 for my g/f to use. She loves it and is quite a good shot.


----------



## YFZsandrider

I am looking at the 2022, and was told that it is being phased out and replaced by the 250. Is that right?


----------



## Dougsboy

YFZsandrider said:


> I am looking at the 2022, and was told that it is being phased out and replaced by the 250. Is that right?


Academy Sports told me Sig has already stopped producing them. Personally I think Sig made a big mistake on that move. But what do I know? Being able to change calibers with different size grips and whatever else you can do with the 250 seems to me as being a kind of novelty. One could almost buy another pistol for what it would cost to swap the thing out. Just my opinion but like I said, what do I know.


----------



## boonesmith

I own both the 250c in 9mm and the SP2022 in 9mm.

I have carried both and competed IDPA with both.

I prefer the SP2022 strictly due to the trigger. The trigger setup is the best I have ever encountered "out of the box".

I found the 250c to be extremely accurate for a short barrel if I adjusted my trigger method to a "smooth pull-through" instead of "staging the trigger".

I prefer the 250c for concealed carry. The SP2022 is just too large for me to carry concealed.


----------



## dosborn

*P250*

I have the 250 in compact .45. I love it. Not too bad for carry, accurate, breaks down for EASY cleaning, it's simple as heck and for $650 out the door, I could not pass it up. Also, I have only put about 600 rounds trough it but with ZERO problems. No FTE, FTF, nothing!! Get what fits you the best. You can't go wrong with a Sig.

On the issue with the long pull of the DAO, I got the short trigger and that helped. If you get the small grip/frame and the short trigger you should see a big difference.


----------



## boonesmith

dosborn is right on the money.

I forgot to include the fact that I use the short trigger and small grip on my 250c.

With this combination, I found it to be a real easy pistol to use in a dynamic enviroment like IDPA.

I.E. the 250c should make a fine concealed carry pistol for you. I carry mine concealed when the situation calls for it and have been very satisified with the results, although I will probably switch to the subcompact when the conversion kits become available.


----------



## wlw4281

*I have both SP2340 & P250*

I have several SIGS. I own the Sig 250c, 226, 225, & SIG 2340. My first gun was the SIG 2340, in a 40 caliber. I would choose the SIG 2340 if I had to choose again my first gun. I love it, it shoots well, always shoots, can changee calibers and hand grips. To change cailbers between 40 and 357 SIG, you just change barrels on the SP2340. This convesion is very inexpensive. To change calibers on the SP250 is more expensive. The only thing I changed on my original SP2340 were the sights, I use it for home defense, and I went with night sights. One drawback I have with my SP2340 is you have to buy SIG's laser sight, since my model has a special SIG rail. The laser sight was about $300 several years ago, but it works and looks fine.
The SP250c has a standard rail and will accept many models of lasers and lights.
Still I think the SP2340 is the way to go. I will never sell mine. :smt082


----------

